# What's your favorite "Disgusting" food?



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I like to eat sardines, Especially on a good cracker. My wife and kids are nauseated by it. What do you like to eat, that other people find disgusting. ---Thanks! ---Tim


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Pigs Feet!!!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Anchovies...I just had a whole can of them on my salad.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I love liver and onions-if it ain't bleedin', I don't like it! 
Also, a plate of breaded, deep fried squid hits the spot(not bleedin' though....!) 
And soushi with that hot, green stuff on it!!
If you've never had fresh fried, pork brains and scrambled eggs for breakfast,
you've missed something special!
I like "see food"-if I see it, I will eat it.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hard to beat a sardine or smoked oyster on a saltine cracker.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Kiszka (Polish Blood Sausage) and Czarnina (Duck Blood Soup) Mmmmmmmm


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Blood sausage with some fried potatos and onions.


----------



## BingeAndPurge (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll try anything once.

Good sushi is my favorite food. More and more people I know are getting a taste for it, so I don't know if that counts anymore. Unagi (eel) is probably the most exotic piece that I eat, and it is awesome.

In Pueblo, CO a buddy took me to what he called the best Mexican joint in a town full of Mexicans. It was a shack in the ghetto. I told him to order me anything good that wasn't typical. I had tripas tacos, which is kind of a general term for different kinds of pig or cow guts. Pretty sure the kind there were pig intestines and they were great.


----------



## chardhead (Jul 8, 2009)

We just had a pig roast Sat. I tried some pig brain for the first time. It tasted like a strong creamed pig soup. My daughter has eaten the pig eyes at several roasts just to freak people out! Not our favorite "Disgusting" food but just wanted to mention it here!

Blue cheese is one of my favorites.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Big Mac... yuck those things are nasty


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

You should try tako - octopus. Mmmmmmm....one of my faves.

I also like balut.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Balut_(egg)

NOT!!!!! Ewwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I love Kippered snacks (smoked Herring) but my wife hates the stuff. I cant even throw the can away in the house


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

A good bowl of tripe from an Italian festival......


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

I love sardines and do not find them all that disgusting, but I split them and remove the back bone. Then I neatly place halves on a good saltine cracker and enjoy them. The problem is....a can of sardines does not usually satisfy me, so I end up putting the little pile of back bones on a cracker and eating them also.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

If made right everything taste GOOD.

But some of the crap that A. Zimmer eats in those far away places are just disgusting in my eyes. Nasty live bugs, slimy slithery things that are crawling, & the exotic stuff that is fermented & been in the ground for 10,000 years, UGH! Think thats what are called--- balut eggs with unborn duckies, 

But hey, those people may look at our food & wanna throw-up?

Different strokes for different folks as they say.

Some people can't be in te same room with Herring? Well I love most herring, in sour cream & wine sauce. With a good chunk of rye bread, YUMMMMMMY!

How about old fashioned Oat Meal, with small chopped up bacon& onions with a portion of the greeeeeeeze on top. Eat it at least 3/4 X a year, sticks to the insides as they say.

How about good rye bread fryed in bacon greeeeeeeze & slightly browned.

A good head cheese? Yummy.

Nik,


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Anchovy Pizza, Blue Cheese, Sushi(Especially Unagi). Although a lot of people don't consider any of those disgusting. Good topic!

I've done my share of dumpster diving too if that counts-Trader Joes in Palm Springs- unreal what they throw out. The three winters I spent in Joshua Tree National Park, we lived off Trader Joes.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Pickled cow tongue is awesome along with breaded fried cow brains. 
Octopus is very good as well.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

hearts. anything i shoot, i cut the heart out but deer is my favorite. just this week i shot some doves and fried up the hearts. not much there but the best meat


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> I love liver and onions-if it ain't bleedin', I don't like it!


My favorite memory of boot camp was one day when our company got to the chow hall late, and they had pretty much shut everything down. They fired up the flat grill to nuclear and started throwing big hunks of bloody liver on it. Now, if that was on the menu that day, they would have cooked it to leather before serving it, but, quite by accident because of their hurry, they cooked it the way it is supposed to be cooked--quick seared and medium rare. 

I had lost about 15 lbs up to that point because the food was so bad, but this was one of my favorites. The guys around me looked on in disgust as I started scarfing. When I noticed they were not eating I told them to give it to me if they didn't want it. Much to my delight, I instantly had about six more servings of liver on my plate which I promptly demolished like the starving kid that I was.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

sardines-kippered herring-czarnina [duck blood soup] my grandma's recipe-my dads homemade pigsfeet-liver and onions-chicken gizzard stew mom's recipe.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Awesome thread Wow.

 Some people think monkfish is disgusting when they see it - it's incredible.
 Liver in small doses
 I could eat sushi every day of the week and not grow tired of it. Unlike some others, I don't like eel.
 Anything to do with herring - kippered, creamed, wine, etc.
 Anchovies on salad or pizza or in sauces.
 Oysters served in any way - steamed, raw, smoked, etc.
 Sashimi 
 Large curd cottage cheese with cracked black pepper
 Tar tar 
 Turtle soup
 Frog legs
 Alligator

Like some others have said, not many of these things are viewed as disgusting by members of this site, but those are the foods that have gotten that reaction over the years.


----------



## bird-dogman (Apr 7, 2010)

The only one I no longer can eat is Charnina. The restaurant version is o.k. buttttt.... 

I had a old couple present me with some authentic Charnina, blood clots and all! That was the end of it for me!!!


- Limberger Cheese.
- Jellied Pigs Feet
- Charnina (Duck Blood Soup)
- Pickled Heart and Tongue

Jim


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

jcustunner24 said:


> Awesome thread Wow.
> 
>  Some people think monkfish is disgusting when they see it - it's incredible.
>  Liver in small doses
> ...



Oh hell yes served over pineapple!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok since I am from Louisiana and am a Cajun at heart here goes my list. 

Hogs Head Chese the real stuff 
Calamari
Raw Oysters
Sushi
Red Boudin the original cajun blood sausage
Alligator
Turtle 

To me these are normal


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

raw oysters with horse radish & calamari are my two favorites


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Lil' Rob said:


> Blood sausage with some fried potatos and onions.


Thats real nasty man! A friend of mine and his family make that stuff. They also drink the hog blood from a Mason jar right after they slit the hogs throat! That jar has never been washed! The hog aint even had time to die and they are drinking it's blood! It's a family tradition! Makes me want to hurl chunks!


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Thats real nasty man! A friend of mine and his family make that stuff. They also drink the hog blood from a Mason jar right after they slit the hogs throat! That jar has never been washed! The hog aint even had time to die and they are drinking it's blood! It's a family tradition! Makes me want to hurl chunks!


Better not, somebody here probably eats it, with butter and onions.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Rocky Mountain Oysters - a real man's appetizer! 

LOL! I'm just kidding, that meal is disgusting!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

maybe this is local fare but LOVE krepples!!! will try most anything and aint much i DONT like!!


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

SPAMWho really knows what's in it?


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I like beef tripe (cow intestine) soup prepared by a Polish woman in Wawa Ontario. We stop and get some every year before flying out to fish. Head cheese is really good, too. I have yet to get any blood sausage, but would love to try that one. We make plenty of sausage, but haven't tried that one yet.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow said:


> View attachment 36994
> 
> Better not, somebody here probably eats it, with butter and onions.


No doubt... I like sardines myself, right out of the tin.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

the 'first' time I ate whale meat I had a hard time, but found out it was really good..........


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Squid, octopi and whole fish are fine...just don't like the mammal entrails.


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

bibimbap. good breakfast food


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

Ruffles potato chips dipped in horseradish. 
Try it, you might be surprised.


----------



## Buck36 (Apr 10, 2008)

Cow's tongue sandwiches


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Buck36 said:


> Cow's tongue sandwiches


Beef tongue made into a sausage like head cheese, served on good rye bread, sliced ever so thin, with some chopped shallots, 


*LASNAKI*- the noodle & cabbage/bacon dish listed earlier, hey i'm married to a great Polish girl (39years) been eating stuff like that forever.

Nik


----------



## Four Weight Fanatic (May 14, 2006)

Great thread. I spent just over a week in Hong Kong and Canton China, While there I became addicted to century or hundred year eggs. They look and smell terrible (really strong amonia smell) but taste great.

Also love Braunschweiger with onion and spicy mustard on rye.

While in Minnesota two years ago I had lutefisk, absolutely the most horrific thing I have ever eaten. I will never forget that taste.

FWF


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Limburger cheese, Sardines, when it is prepared in a seafood jumbo the squid is my fave.


----------



## dklien (Aug 12, 2008)

One of my favorite appetizers is pickled herring and crackers. I don't know why people find it disgusting. It is just fish. For some reason when I offer it to guests, they look at me like I'm nuts.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Four Weight Fanatic said:


> I spent just over a week in Hong Kong and Canton China, While there I became addicted to century or hundred year eggs. They look and smell terrible (really strong amonia smell) but taste great.


Okay, you win. No way I'd even try those.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I've seen lots of stuff listed that I like, plus a few that would result in visits from Ralph and Earl. One of my favorite "gross" things is _cuy_, or guinea pig. Basically the same critter as from your neighborhood pet store. It's a delicacy in the Andean regions of South America, often served as a party food. Kill, skin (leave head & feet), eviscerate (some will leave heart, lungs & liver), rub with a spice mixture, fasten to a wooden spit, and roast over an open fire. They even have special rotisserie contraptions for cooking several at a time over charcoal. About like eating a big fox squirrel.

andesangler


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

andesangler said:


> I've seen lots of stuff listed that I like, plus a few that would result in visits from Ralph and Earl. One of my favorite "gross" things is _cuy_, or guinea pig. Basically the same critter as from your neighborhood pet store. It's a delicacy in the Andean regions of South America, often served as a party food. Kill, skin (leave head & feet), eviscerate (some will leave heart, lungs & liver), rub with a spice mixture, fasten to a wooden spit, and roast over an open fire. They even have special rotisserie contraptions for cooking several at a time over charcoal. About like eating a big fox squirrel.
> 
> andesangler


A while back, my daughter begged me for a guinea pig. Now when I look at them, I see them in an entirely new light.---Thanks.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

Four Weight Fanatic said:


> Great thread. I spent just over a week in Hong Kong and Canton China, While there I became addicted to century or hundred year eggs. They look and smell terrible (really strong amonia smell) but taste great.
> 
> Also love Braunschweiger with onion and spicy mustard on rye.
> 
> ...


hey four weight fanatic--how'd you like the dog,and/or cat, over in China? And don't say you didn't try it unless you are absolutely sure!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

In China they burp after they say, "Good dog!"



_That ain't right, Lord I apologize for that right there and be with the starving pygmies down there in New Guinea there, Amen._


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> In China they burp after they say, "Good dog!"
> 
> 
> 
> _That ain't right, Lord I apologize for that right there and be with the starving pygmies down there in New Guinea there, Amen._


Hey, wait a minute! One of my Beagles come up missing bout the same times them Chinaman opened up the China Wok! That ain't right neither!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Hey, wait a minute! One of my Beagles come up missing bout the same times them Chinaman opened up the China Wok! That ain't right neither!


Only black dogs taste good...


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I absolutely love lamb kibbe!!!


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't personally eat these but we had one guy in the platoon that actually ate the cheese omelette MRE. Only guy I ever heard of that would eat that when there were other choices. Hell I have gone hungry instead of eating that "food"


----------



## bassfisher1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Potted meat w/mirical whip on brerad....anchovies and orange juice (cure for bad hangover)...and Blind Robins !!!! MMMMMM GOOD!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i forgot about blind robins yum !


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

scrapple once in a while I call it mystery meat


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

bassfisher1 said:


> Potted meat w/mirical whip on brerad....anchovies and orange juice (cure for bad hangover)...and Blind Robins !!!! MMMMMM GOOD!


Potted meat....reminds me of that scene from "Sling Blade"

Karl: [Eating potted meat] I reckon it tastes alright. 
Frank: You really think it's got peckers in there? 
Karl: You know better than that. You ought not say that word. 
Frank: It smells funny. 
Karl: Yeah, it's pretty loud. Looky there. I believe you right. I believe I see one right in there. 
[They laugh]


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Darwin said:


> Oh hell yes served over pineapple!!


Large Curd w/cracked black pepper caught my eye too!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Tokugawa said:


> Only black dogs taste good...


They was mostly black! What color cats you like best?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

An ex GI I used to work with had an Army buddy who was homeless before joining the service. Living on the streets, he survived by eating Alpo dog food. Even though the army keep him well fed, he said he still had cravings for that dog food and would set on his bunk and eat it with crackers.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't believe some of the stuff you all eat. There's things listed on here that I know I would throw up if I even smelled 'em. This however is one of the funnier threads I've read on here in awhile. My best friend loves chocolate milk like nothing else. Well when we was around 16/17 years old I bet him a huge glass of his favorite drink that he wouldn't eat a large handful of Meow Mix cat food. Needless to say he woofed that stuff down then washed the flavor away with the chocolate milk.

I know I probably had some stuff to eat while overseas that I would never think of eating but I never asked exactly what some of it was. I guess I was following the "Don't ask,don't tell me" policy.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Thai's LOVE dog meat. A gastronomical climax as they say.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

My DziaDzia (polish for grampa) use to blow the marrow out of chicken bones and spread it on bread.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Nikster said:


> Thai's LOVE dog meat. A gastronomical climax as they say.


At first I was going to spare you all from hearing this true story. But this poor dog put me over the edge. There are some of the nastiest things I've heard of on here. It takes a lot to make me gag, but I'll have to admit a dry heaving. Was doing a final inspection on a messhall in 78. All personnel were sitting in the dining room except 1 goofy, zit infested PFC. He was standing on the top of a stove and appeared to be cleaning out the overhead exhaust hoods. They are stainless steel and really shine when clean. After about 15 min. I came around the corner and there he was,still up inside that hood, and couldn't be seen from the chest up. A few minutes later He's still there, but doesn't appear to be moving around. Slowly I creep up on him to see what his problem was. I'll never forget what I saw. He was using the stainless hood as a mirror and was popping big zits and eating the puss! He got weak in the knees when I yelled, WTF!!!! He begged me not to tell anybody! I said, son I'll bet a booger don't stand a chance with you does it!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

7thcorpsFa that's one of the most digusting things I've ever heard of someone doing. Made me read it twice with a big dry heave thrown in for good measure. I don't know if I woulda just yelled at him or not. He might of caught a metal spoon to the noggin' for doing that. You sir have some of the funnier stories told on here,thanks for sharing 'em.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

7thcorpsFA said:


> At first I was going to spare you all from hearing this true story. But this poor dog put me over the edge. There are some of the nastiest things I've heard of on here. It takes a lot to make me gag, but I'll have to admit a dry heaving. Was doing a final inspection on a messhall in 78. All personnel were sitting in the dining room except 1 goofy, zit infested PFC. He was standing on the top of a stove and appeared to be cleaning out the overhead exhaust hoods. They are stainless steel and really shine when clean. After about 15 min. I came around the corner and there he was,still up inside that hood, and couldn't be seen from the chest up. A few minutes later He's still there, but doesn't appear to be moving around. Slowly I creep up on him to see what his problem was. I'll never forget what I saw. He was using the stainless hood as a mirror and was popping big zits and eating the puss! He got weak in the knees when I yelled, WTF!!!! He begged me not to tell anybody! I said, son I'll bet a booger don't stand a chance with you does it!


Remember a kid in school & he used to pull boogers out & eat them.

Nik,


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

Nikster said:


> Remember a kid in school & he used to pull boogers out & eat them.
> 
> Nik,


I remember that kid. His name was Edgar.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Slovenian blood sausage. My dad used to make it in the basement long ago when I was a little guy. Talk about gross!! Sure did like it though. Now I choose to buy it at the old neighborhood sausage joint.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

When in the USMC one time while overseas we all decided to eat some grasshoppers, you only eat the back end, them little feet of theirs sure do scratch when your biting them in half. 

Nutria Rat Gumbo while in New Orleans cooked by a real Cajun from the bayous, wasn't bad but I new it wasn't chicken, just a touch "gamey" and a little slimey, kinda like the Okra.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Not sure if this counts, but I love the taste of matches. 

I used to be a smoker, My wife still is. Every time she brings home a book of matches she'll catch me nibbling the heads off.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

A nnice thick slice of Head Cheese,fresh rye(unsliced)some onion,grn ppr,radishes.I usualy eat alone then,occasional limburger crkrs,onion.
I then hope my gout doesnt act up after the feast.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

My favorite has to be largemouth bass. Baked, fried, or canned in mason jars all are fantastic.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

floater99 said:


> A nnice thick slice of Head Cheese,fresh rye(unsliced)some onion,grn ppr,radishes.I usualy eat alone then,occasional limburger crkrs,onion.
> I then hope my gout doesnt act up after the feast.



Good gosh, this thread is about DISGUSTING food! Not GOOD food.

Nik,


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Nikster said:


> Remember a kid in school & he used to pull boogers out & eat them.
> 
> Nik,


Never caught my son eatin boogers as a kid, but one day we were setting in the living room watching tv with my wife, when I noticed both of our Beagles were in his lap and he was pickin his nose and feedin them dogs the boogers. He was quietly chuckling to himself and I was too, waiting for his mother to catch on to what he was doing. Suddenly she looked at the nasty scene and went ballistic! Her reaction made us both bust out into a laughing frenzy with tears and loss of breath. She thinks of them dogs as babies and started preaching hell and damnation to both of us! The funniest part is that they both eat each others poop and she knows it! So what's the big deal with a few boogers?


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

mushroomman said:


> When in the USMC one time while overseas we all decided to eat some grasshoppers, you only eat the back end, them little feet of theirs sure do scratch when your biting them in half.
> 
> Nutria Rat Gumbo while in New Orleans cooked by a real Cajun from the bayous, wasn't bad but I new it wasn't chicken, just a touch "gamey" and a little slimey, kinda like the Okra.


Rat Gumbo?!?!??? Dat's nassy man!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Escargo (sp?) That's a French Dish of Raw Snails in Garlic Butter. I haven't had that in a long time.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

7thcorpsFA said:


> Never caught my son eatin boogers as a kid, but one day we were setting in the living room watching tv with my wife, when I noticed both of our Beagles were in his lap and he was pickin his nose and feedin them dogs the boogers. He was quietly chuckling to himself and I was too, waiting for his mother to catch on to what he was doing. Suddenly she looked at the nasty scene and went ballistic! Her reaction made us both bust out into a laughing frenzy with tears and loss of breath. She thinks of them dogs as babies and started preaching hell and damnation to both of us! The funniest part is that they both eat each others poop and she knows it! So what's the big deal with a few boogers?


Thats priceless, Man! --Tim....................................................................................................................................................


----------

